# Opinie > Opinie o kosmetykach >  Bielenda, Olejek Arganowy - opinie

## pokapoka

Bielenda, Olejek Arganowy, Masło do ciała
polecam, bardzo fajny kosmetyk ...  :Smile:

----------

